# I'm a lying reverse scammer....



## rambo99 (Sep 29, 2014)

Tests underdosed again...as if my two tests weren't proof enough, these goons send out the gear to get tested and what do you know.....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=200615


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 29, 2014)

OOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## mac10chap (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 29, 2014)

Just got my bloodwork back on 500mgs of test I'm at 2190 with a free test of 775. On 500mgs from UncleZ I was at 1474 and at 1000mgs I was at 1911 lol!!


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 29, 2014)

Tried posting the labs, came out blurry. I'll do it from home.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 29, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Better call up the DRSE and have them conduct an investigation into this.



I'm on this....
...operation buy the moderator has begun!


----------



## SheriV (Sep 29, 2014)

Im not touchin that with a ten ft pole man...not even Jimmy's pole..not _even _Farvas pole


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 29, 2014)

The guy test out at 1000 on watson test and 850 on z test if he even followed the protocol I see no actual test with proof?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 29, 2014)

Same guy was going to the public library to use the computer.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 29, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Just got my bloodwork back on 500mgs of test I'm at 2190 with a free test of 775. On 500mgs from UncleZ I was at 1474 and at 1000mgs I was at 1911 lol!!



Weird I just tested h-as 500mg week 7 days later and tested @ 3,890 so is your gear now underosed as well?


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 29, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Weird I just tested h-as 500mg week 7 days later and tested @ 3,890 so is your gear now underosed as well?


500mg of EP test e had me at 1474 buddy. Cmon otg, dont try to pull BS. Even if this was underdosed at 2190,  the ep is worse. I got 1911 on ep sust at 1000mgs bro. 

Lmfao, bro cmon. You know thats not right!?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 29, 2014)

The guy who tested was off by 150 out of the 1,000  he would have tested at on watson trt so he tested at 850 on z's test not bad at all he was only on 200mg week


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 29, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Im not touchin that with a ten ft pole man...not even Jimmy's pole..not _even _Farvas pole



^^^ hinting for a London Bridge with me and farva.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 29, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> 500mg of EP test e had me at 1474 buddy. Cmon otg, dont try to pull BS. Even if this was underdosed at 2190,  the ep is worse. I got 1911 on ep sust at 1000mgs bro.
> 
> Lmfao, bro cmon. You know thats not right!?





OTG85 said:


> The guy who tested was off by 150 out of the 1,000  he would have tested at on watson trt so he tested at 850 on z's test not bad at all he was only on 200mg week



Blood test are a pretty crude way of determining proper dosing accuracy. 
None the less...yeah


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 29, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Blood test are a pretty crude way of determining proper dosing accuracy.
> None the less...yeah


I tested both at the same dose with the same protocol. One tested higher than the other. It might be a primitive way, but its a way none the less. UncleZ's stuff is underdosed.


----------



## sneedham (Sep 29, 2014)

I can see where everyone is coming from; As a customer you expect the best or at least what you paid for, however in this case it is tricky because both sides have a valid point. This is one of those situations where someone needs to take the higher road. I have tried gear that gave me such bad PIP I threw it out, I have had to dilute gear with GSO so I could pin it. If I got some test cyp and was using it for TRT and came in a little low I would prob just take it with a grain of salt and let it go. Now if I was blasting which would make my range a lot further off I would be a little more upset....Just my 2 cents......


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2014)

..you guys talk like you're buying 'over the counter'...go with the people you find, have what you want..if you think you got beat , you got beat , go somewhere else..


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 30, 2014)

Reps get free or discounted properly dosed gear.  Bloodwork from reps means jack shit.  I'll take Rambos word over any fucking rep.  Especially an uncle z rep.

Have a nice day!


----------



## HeavyB (Sep 30, 2014)

May z should send us all some gear to test. A know Rambo and Ray have been out here for a while and I trust bout those guys. If they say under dosed then I have to believe them. May it was a under dosed batch ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 30, 2014)

I usually tell my drug dealer that I will be posting labs when sending my order. I think that has effectively persuaded my dealers to give me their best samples.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Reps get free or discounted properly dosed gear.  Bloodwork from reps means jack shit.  I'll take Rambos word over any fucking rep.  Especially an uncle z rep.
> 
> Have a nice day!




you think reps dont get fucked over with bunk or underdosed gear? like there's two different stashes or something?

holy crap, that's naive or wishful thinking. idk which.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 30, 2014)

REPS get free gear in return for running road blocks for drug dealers.  Why else would you do it.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 30, 2014)

charley said:


> ..you guys talk like you're buying 'over the counter'...go with the people you find, have what you want..if you think you got beat , you got beat , go somewhere else..


You're missing the point. When I tested ep gear twice and both times it tested low. I was told I'm a scammer, I was a liar, I was blah blah blah my tests were fake, made up, I worked for another lab, etc. 

They claimed it was impossible. So they sent out different gear for testing and what do you know it tested low!!

Then I tested the gear DQ brewed in his fucking kitchen, probably in his bathtub as he washed his cock, and I tested much higher at the same dose. Also my estro was crashed on superiors AI while on Z's it still came in a little high. 

It's all proof that ep gear is garbage and yet the reps and Z swear otherwise. It's comical.

If they would admit it, I would have no problem but the way they approached it all is my biggest beef...


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2014)

SheriV said:


> you think reps dont get fucked over with bunk or underdosed gear? like there's two different stashes or something?
> 
> holy crap, that's naive or wishful thinking. idk which.



Really like the lab goes out the way and makes me special gear.There are know special batches.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> You're missing the point. When I tested ep gear twice and both times it tested low. I was told I'm a scammer, I was a liar, I was blah blah blah my tests were fake, made up, I worked for another lab, etc.
> 
> They claimed it was impossible. So they sent out different gear for testing and what do you know it tested low!!
> 
> ...


Children should not use gear.The guy tested at 850 on 200mg he usually tested at 1,000 if he even followed the protocol.That is not off by much.Another guy just tested at 1,200 on 200 as well.Dude you dont like z gear as we can tell then Dont use it.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 30, 2014)

Machmood said:


> Re read the thread for answers. Doc called me today and gave me the #s, waiting for it to post on labcorp beacon. Yes it's alil off,actually more then alil, but to me that's a big deal. On my current protocol my e2 is on the border line low but I feel great, underdosed test crashed my e2 and I feel like crap. If that's ok with you guys that's cool, no hard feelings but don't expect me to send anymore people your way or place orders. Not here to bash anyone, just reporting the facts and people can make their own decision.
> 
> Watson results- test *1066*,free 33,e2 15
> Z results - test *849*,free 26, e2 10
> ...



Lets keep everyone honest here....


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 30, 2014)

I used to rep for Z and he sent me 6 kits of fake GH, then later he sent me under dosed Test. I stopped repping for him after all the complaints and after he sent me the bunk gear years ago. I made sure all the guys that got screwed got taken care of then I jumped ship.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 30, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Children should not use gear.The guy tested at 850 on 200mg he usually tested at 1,000 if he even followed the protocol.That is not off by much.Another guy just tested at 1,200 on 200 as well.Dude you dont like z gear as we can tell then Dont use it.


So machmood tested low on gear you guys sent out to get tested and thats ok? I agree it may not seem that far off on a low dose but on higher doses it will be significant. 

I began to doubt myself before, that is why I ran someone else's gear and my levels came back higher then when I ran Z's gear at 1000mgs at only half the dose.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 30, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I used to rep for Z and he sent me 6 kits of fake GH, then later he sent me under dosed Test. I stopped repping for him after all the complaints and after he sent me the bunk gear years ago. I made sure all the guys that got screwed got taken care of then I jumped ship.



kinda validates Rambo's concerns.......


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 30, 2014)

^^ Yup exactly


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Lets keep everyone honest here....



So if he followed proper procedures what would u say that the test is off?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 30, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> So if he followed proper procedures what would u say that the test is off?


I don't know and I don't care. There are plenty of other shops that provide properly dosed gear.


----------



## ROID (Sep 30, 2014)

You are all a bunch of junks.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2014)

Everyone is entitled to there opinion! I have success with z gear If you tested 90% gear here you'd be sick with the results.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 30, 2014)

I feel sick


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 30, 2014)

Note to self, blood tests are opinions....


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 30, 2014)

We trust you Rambo, everyone's been thru it.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 30, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Really like the lab goes out the way and makes me special gear.There are know special batches.



If it were me I would make a sample/vip/rep batch at 100mg overdosed.  Then the regular gear would be dosed normal.  The normal dosed gear would actually be underdosed since powders are probably what...75% pure or whatever if they are lucky.  It's not that far off or that hard.  They would be at the mercy of the powder supply purity level.

If a company tests there gear by batch.  They know how good it is and send it out accordingly.  It's that simple.  They don't have to make different batches.  They just know the potency per batch number.  Z fucking HI just tells you what kind of shitbag operation he runs.  This thread changes nothing IMO.  I will never buy his gear anyway.


----------



## BadGas (Sep 30, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> The guy test out at 1000 on watson test and 850 on z test if he even followed the protocol I see no actual test with proof?



You keep strategically misinforming members every time you post his Test levels were 1000. His test on Watson was 1066. He never said 1000. Stop trying to close the gap and make it look better than it really is. You're making yourself look silly and Z along with you. 

All of you guys owe Rambo99 an apology for accusing him of scamming you guys. You guys flamed the fuck out him. It was appalling. He posted 2 separate blood tests indicating the gear was under dosed. Now someone else gets bloods and indicates the same thing, so you try to minimize the gravity of the situation. It makes all of you look like scumbags!!


----------



## BadGas (Sep 30, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> The guy who tested was off by 150 out of the 1,000  he would have tested at on watson trt so he tested at 850 on z's test not bad at all he was only on 200mg week



Once again..you're MISLEADING!!! 

His levels were 1066 on Watson, not 1000. His current on EP Test Cyp is 850.

Bro math
*1066*-850=210 less Test


----------



## BadGas (Sep 30, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Reps get free or discounted properly dosed gear.  Bloodwork from reps means jack shit.  I'll take Rambos word over any fucking rep.  Especially an uncle z rep.
> Have a nice day!



Am I the only one here who thinks this guy ^^ makes a ton of sense??? Though..I actually believe reps get the same gear as the customers. Difference is that it's free or discounted.


----------



## BadGas (Sep 30, 2014)

SheriV said:


> you think reps dont get fucked over with bunk or underdosed gear? like there's two different stashes or something? holy crap, that's naive or wishful thinking. idk which.



Actually..I believe reps do get the same gear as everyone else.


----------



## BadGas (Sep 30, 2014)

ROID said:


> You are all a bunch of junks.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Is this post gonna lead to another very public forum apology?? Tune in later in the week to find out I guess....


----------



## BadGas (Sep 30, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Everyone is entitled to there opinion! I have success with z gear If you tested 90% gear here you'd be sick with the results.



This statement is laughable. Have you tested 90% of the gear here?? Nice of you to drag down the rest of the sponsors with your sinking ship!!!


----------



## ROID (Sep 30, 2014)

Its RamJam time !!!!!!

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 30, 2014)

ROID said:


> Its *RamJam* time !!!!!!
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



I had to look that up.  That's a great song.  Always reminds me of the movie Blow.  

Black Betty that is.  

Spiderbait makes a crazy version to that song.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2014)

its on my ipod for lifting


----------



## ROID (Sep 30, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I had to look that up.  That's a great song.  Always reminds me of the movie Blow.
> 
> Black Betty that is.
> 
> Spiderbait makes a crazy version to that song.




I think that is a reference to the movie The Wrestler as well. I liked the part of the movie where he buys gears. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 30, 2014)

Blow was the shit. 

I can't feel my face....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 30, 2014)

Blow...mmmmm


----------



## BadGas (Sep 30, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Blow...mmmmm



lol


----------



## ROID (Sep 30, 2014)

Junks

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2014)

motherjunkers


----------



## Bigjim5 (Sep 30, 2014)

Is it just me or does anyone think it's nuts to be disagreeing whether gear is gtg or bunk over less then 200 points. 
I'd like to know how many other variables play into that total #? Like age, weight, height, body composition, diet, hydration, other medications, history, experience with Testosterone, length of use, etc, etc, etc. The list goes on and on.  I would have to imagine they play a role and could effect the outcome or the test, especially when it's a relatively small deviation. Any thoughts on this? I'm completely biased and have no experience with Z or plan on it. Just wondering.


----------



## pesty4077 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bigjim5 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone think it's nuts to be disagreeing whether gear is gtg or bunk over less then 200 points.
> *I'd like to know how many other variables play into that total #? Like age, weight, height, body composition, diet, hydration, other medications, history, experience with Testosterone, length of use, etc, etc, etc. The list goes on and on. * I would have to imagine they play a role and could effect the outcome or the test, especially when it's a relatively small deviation. Any thoughts on this? I'm completely biased and have no experience with Z or plan on it. Just wondering.



Well, that would make sense and that might confuse them. Badgas, you need to apologize for Crimson. don't you think??? I mean I knew he was ripping off guys back a year ago. Stop being a hypocrite and you are wrong, his test were 1016, not 1066. I won't put it in big letters like you, because you are making a fool of yourself.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bigjim5 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone think it's nuts to be disagreeing whether gear is gtg or bunk over less then 200 points.
> I'd like to know how many other variables play into that total #? Like age, weight, height, body composition, diet, hydration, other medications, history, experience with Testosterone, length of use, etc, etc, etc. The list goes on and on.  I would have to imagine they play a role and could effect the outcome or the test, especially when it's a relatively small deviation. Any thoughts on this? I'm completely biased and have no experience with Z or plan on it. Just wondering.


What about a difference by 600? 

I tested Z's test e at 500mgs came back 1474.

I tested Z's sust at 1000mgs came back at 1911.

I tested Crimsons test e at 500mgs came back at 2190.

Pretty significant if you ask me. Sure it doesn't look like alot but it starts to add up at the higher doses.

Like I said before my beef was with how I was attacked and called a liar. I was told it was impossible....


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bigjim5 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone think it's nuts to be disagreeing whether gear is gtg or bunk over less then 200 points.
> I'd like to know how many other variables play into that total #? Like age, weight, height, body composition, diet, hydration, other medications, history, experience with Testosterone, length of use, etc, etc, etc. The list goes on and on.  I would have to imagine they play a role and could effect the outcome or the test, especially when it's a relatively small deviation. Any thoughts on this? I'm completely biased and have no experience with Z or plan on it. Just wondering.


I'm thinking the same we dont know this dude there are many factors to look at.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2014)

Gear Nazi uphill gardening not bigs around here.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Once again..you're MISLEADING!!!
> 
> His levels were 1066 on Watson, not 1000. His current on EP Test Cyp is 850.
> 
> ...


Not true


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2014)

Test looks good to me


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 30, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Test looks good to me


Bro what do you think of my comparison though of both 500mgs of the 2 gears? Something aint right dont you think, my levels were very different. 1474 versus 2190!


----------



## BadGas (Sep 30, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Bro what do you think of my comparison though of both 500mgs of the 2 gears? Something aint right dont you think, my levels were very different. 1474 versus 2190!



You're wasting your time with these guys. You know how they get. Its sad when someone can't admit they're wrong. Numbers don't lie.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2014)

Idk man I seen a few hickups in the past but if there was a problem with the gear why are there so many satisfied customers?? Tons of good reviews.I have been good on all z's gear I have used.I seen your test and his test which looked pretty decent.Maybe I will post my test in a few weeks.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2014)

BadGas said:


> You're wasting your time with these guy that littleou know how they get. Its sad when someone can't admit they're wrong. Numbers don't lie.



His test wasn't even far off man many factors could cause a drop that little.You are ignorant man just shut up do you even workout?


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 1, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> His test wasn't even far off man many factors could cause a drop that little.You are ignorant man just shut up do you even workout?





rambo99 said:


> Bro what do you think of my comparison though of both 500mgs of the 2 gears? Something aint right dont you think, my levels were very different. 1474 versus 2190!






Appropriate time to use reddogs fav emoji....


----------



## BadGas (Oct 1, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Appropriate time to use reddogs fav emoji....




Totally appropriate. Like I said..its a sad state of affairs with these guys. He knows nothing about me, but wants to throw in dumb questions out of left field.


----------



## BadGas (Oct 1, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> His test wasn't even far off man many factors could cause a drop that little.You are ignorant man just shut up do you even workout?



When they get mad, they get personal!! So here comes the baseless personal attacks. Yeah..I don't work or workout. I'm really a fat slob. I eat cheeseburgers, french fries, and drink Guiness all day, when I'm not reading your nonsense. 

And after the OP corrected his stat to 1016, you're right, that number  isn't that far off, esp considering it's UG gear. Plenty of people will make great gains off those numbers. But..As the poster stated in his thread 





> On my current protocol my e2 is on the border line low but I feel great, underdosed test crashed my e2 and I feel like crap.


 the bigger deal was his E2. 

Maybe that's not a big deal to you, but it's big deal to someone  who has found balance with TRT. 

You don't give a shit about that  though.., cuz you're a 1 trick pony!!


----------



## SheriV (Oct 1, 2014)

I really like cheeseburgers and fwiw my estrogen levels suck


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## rambo99 (Oct 1, 2014)

I like gyros and cheeseburgers, sometimes together.....


----------



## SheriV (Oct 1, 2014)

I feel like theres something wrong with gyros and cheeseburgers together

some sort of blasphemy


I have ground bison...I think Im gonna make bunless cheeseburgers..or justify potato buns into my macros


do we all have eating disorders?


----------



## BadGas (Oct 1, 2014)

Well..it's lunch time, I'll be back in a few...


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I feel like theres something wrong with gyros and cheeseburgers together
> 
> some sort of blasphemy
> 
> ...



I'm all about blasphemy.

Bunless cheeseburgers? Sounds sad, put the damn buns on there. I hate when people order bunless cheeseburgers,  especially at McDonald's. It's like the grease isn't going to kill you, its that evil bun....


BadGas said:


> Well..it's lunch time, I'll be back in a few...


You must be on the east coast, we still have another hour at least if I can get out these damn meetings. I think a gyro is in the works, I'm dieting so I won't eat the onions....


----------



## SheriV (Oct 1, 2014)

I dont think you understand..I may be saving carb macros for corn bread later today with chilli...cuz its cold and rainy

and chilli would be great


----------



## BadGas (Oct 1, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I'm all about blasphemy.
> 
> Bunless cheeseburgers? Sounds sad, put the damn buns on there. I hate when people order bunless cheeseburgers,  especially at McDonald's. It's like the grease isn't going to kill you, its that evil bun....
> 
> You must be on the east coast, we still have another hour at least if I can get out these damn meetings. I think a gyro is in the works, I'm dieting so I won't eat the onions....



I like cheese-less cheeseburgers!!


----------



## SheriV (Oct 1, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Well..it's lunch time, I'll be back in a few...




broken link


----------



## SheriV (Oct 1, 2014)

BadGas said:


> I like cheese-less cheeseburgers!!




you cant have cheese-less cheeseburgers...

ordering them is fun tho


----------



## Uncle Z. (Oct 1, 2014)

I assume u don't have anything against pasting my PM reply to you in this matter/thread Rambo ...just this time , couse im tired of typing simple and obvious things all the time and from the scratch 



			
				rambo99 said:
			
		

> See below my bloodwork on the other test like I promised you before. I scored 1474 with yours if you remember, on the different test I scored 2190. I have nothing to hide bro, just letting you know like I told you I was going to. 500mgs both times same exact protocol both times, nothing different.



*No offense Pal but take some basic math classes 

About that underdosed gear ...

That Mm guy pinned 200mg weekly ...supposedly underdosed  - so simply if he used 500mg like you the result would obviously be 2125 ... right ????

Besides i think the end result would be much higher that that , couse he did BW too early (3-4th week, when the test started to kick in properly)) and he splitted that 200mg in two weekly - you know exactly what he did wrong Bro 

,...so naturally you had to blow this all outta proportion at your nasty thread , thanks man .....

Honestly Bro ... im really tired of this ridiculous witch hunt , it's pointless to provide ANYMORE input or explanations when there's a WALL of weirdness , unexperience and plain stupidity sometimes ..mixed with obvious anti sponsor agenda

Over and out*


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 1, 2014)

No thats fine. Post what you want man. Your response was terrible to say the least.

You asked me to send you my latest bloodwork to compare during our last conversation. So there it is scored higher then on 1000mgs of your gear. It's fine I wasn't going to post my labs publicly,  but since you did they are out there for everyone to see now. 

On 500mgs of crimson test 2190 with 775 free test. That's big compared to the 1474 on 500mgs of Z's test and 1911 om a 1000mgs of Z's test!


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm going to buy a calculator to figure out this magical calculation.....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have reviewed your blood work and it is my prognosis that you have contracted full blown aids from Z gear...


----------



## BadGas (Oct 1, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I'm going to buy a calculator to figure out this magical calculation.....



I hear OfficerFarva is excellent at Bro Math. I'm sure he'd be willing to help out...


----------

